# Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well What a Strange Year 2020 has turned out to be.

We hope you are all keeping Safe across the Globe and that 2020 hasnt impacted you to hard.

We want to thank all of the sponsors, traders and supporters of DW for their support throughout the year without them DW would not be possible.

And of course all the members that continue to make this place a friendly place to come and the community it is .

Here is to a Merry Christmas and a Happier New Year

All the Best 

Bill, John and Team DW :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Merry Christmas all, thanks to the DW team and sponsors for all your continued hard work and effort to make this place a great place to be.

To all the members...thank you for your support and help over 2020 in the various threads that I’ve pestered, challenged and asked. I hope everybody has the best Christmas they can and here is to a much better, safer and normal 2021.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Strange? In what way? :lol:
All the best to the team, sponsors and everyone else on here. Still been a great year on the DW forum as always. 
Here's to a great 2021.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year !


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy Christmas Gents.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Season's greetings and best wishes for 2021! 

Alan W


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all !! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy Christmas to everyone on here, fellow mods, admin and fellow members and here’s hoping for a much better year ahead of us. :thumb:


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Merry Christmas everybody, have a good one 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone, and here’s to a happy and healthy New Year :thumb:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year all!

Here's hoping 2021 doesn't suck like 2020!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Have a good one guys.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Huge thanks to the DW Team for the forum content and to the sponsors for their fantastic support.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Merry Christmas to one and all who/whom make this forum one of the best out there.

Have a good one and all the best for the New Year.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Merry Christmas all. Thanks very much to the team for making the forum such a great place to learn from, and help me spend my money.

Stay safe all, and here's to a better 2021


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year to everyone on DW, The admins, moderators sponsors and members EVERY ONE OF YOU makes DW one of the best forums around, so many thanks and stay safe!


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and your families.
A tough one for sure and I suspect ‘21 will be a tough one too.
Let’s hope some normality returns to both our personal lives and businesses every where soon though.
Stay Safe All.


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone.
Thankyou all the sponsors and all the members on here for all the tips and for giving me something to read when I needed to escape from 2020!


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone and hopefully a better new year


----------



## luapkram (Aug 20, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all on DW and their families 

Mark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to everyone. 

Let’s hope for a better 2021 and health to all :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Wishing Everyone a Very Merry Christmas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone on DW.

Hopefully 2021 will be a better year for all of us.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! Stay as safe as possible and hopefully get a better 2021


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas for tomorrow everyone, I and my family hope you all get the joy you all deserve.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you to the DW Team and sponsors for their hard work and support.

Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year to all.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope everyone has an amazing day after a tough year. Let's hope santa has some detailing goodies in his sack

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Merry Christmas all, and before you say I’m excited that’s why I’m up so early, nope just suffering the aftermath of a late night Chinese,:devil:


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a happy, prosperous and healthy New Year to all those on DW

Many thanks to those "behind the scenes" and the contributors for yet another 12 months of info and content


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Happy Christmas and a good New Year to you all.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas to everyone, totally mad and generally rubbish year. Hears hoping 2021is a better year and life can get back to normal. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hope everyone had the best Christmas they could and here's looking forward to a much,much better 2021.

All the best.

Andy.


----------

